# North Shore of MA now hiring for landscaping and Winter Work



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

We are now hiring 5 new positions for winter snow removal, and on into landscaping in the spring for the North Shore of MA. (Newburyport-Haverhill area)

I am looking for self motivated people who have an eye for perfection. The pay will depend on your experience and leadership skills. I am always willing to pay a very competent person much more than someone who needs to be babysat all the time. We do pay very fairly though. I would like to find at least one person that would like to eventually move into a full time supervisor position for snow and landscaping. The spots we are hiring for are as follows:

1- Plow truck operator- Must have experience plowing snow, truck will be a 3500 dump truck with a V plow.

2-Skid Steer/ tractor loader operator- Must have experience in the basic operation of a skid steer or tractor with loader. You will be plowing with a 10 foot snow pusher in a large 350,000 sq foot parking lot.

3- We have 3 spots left for shovelers. 


For equipment operators, you must have experience because I will not have time to spend training this season. 

Call me at 978-270-6007 or send me a PM.


----------

